
New 9front (Plan 9 fork) release "PLEASE EXCUSE ME THE OUTFLOW" - mfincham
http://ninetimes.cat-v.org/news/2016/01/09/0/
======
mveety
I forget we make releases. If you want to download the image here's the link
to the iso (
[http://9front.org/iso/9front-5048.e16a172bcae6.iso.bz2](http://9front.org/iso/9front-5048.e16a172bcae6.iso.bz2)
), link to dash 1 (
[http://fqa.9front.org/dash1.pleaseexcusemetheoutflow.pdf](http://fqa.9front.org/dash1.pleaseexcusemetheoutflow.pdf)
), and our site ( [http://9front.org](http://9front.org) ).

------
brudgers
More about 9front:

[http://fqa.9front.org/dash1.pleaseexcusemetheoutflow.pdf](http://fqa.9front.org/dash1.pleaseexcusemetheoutflow.pdf)

